# Nikon d3100 or d5100?



## veernikonl120 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi I'm really confused between d3100 nd d5100. Is really worth spending Rs.7000 more on d5100?


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2011)

The D5100 has a better performing image sensor, particularly at high ISO settings which are used in low light situations. DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

Which camera to choose depends on how _*you*_ will use it.

The D5100 w/the standard kit lens is $800 USD: Nikon D5100 16.2MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens 

The D3100 w/the standard kit lens is $600 USD: Nikon D3100 14.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens


----------



## AdAbro (Aug 1, 2011)

They are both great DSLR's. But the D5100 is a higher level than the D3100.They both take amazing pictures so you really can't go wrong! If you can spend 800$, you can get a D5100, or a D3100 and use the extra to buy another lens with it.


----------



## Photography_rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

If you are a beginner defently D3100 if you arnt D5100 it just depends.I am totaly into D3100.


----------



## yoman (Aug 2, 2011)

Nikon D5100 vs D3100
this website gives a good comparison and the reasons why you need to consider either nikon d3100 or nikon d5100
hope this helps


----------



## DigitalRev (Aug 5, 2011)

We did a comparison article on the D5100, D3100 and D7000, hope this can give you some ideas - Nikon D5100 vs D3100 vs D7000 -Which One to Buy - DigitalRev.com

You can also take a look of some hands-on videos on these two cameras by Kai on our website - News & Reviews - DSLR, Digital and Film Cameras (incl. Pro Cameras), Lenses and Accessories - DigitalRev


----------



## AidaSanchez (Aug 7, 2011)

Nikon D3100 is great for beginners and it's already an entry level DSLR.
Here are some reviews of the two cameras:
Nikon D3100 and Nikon D5100

Hope This would help you in deciding


----------



## MTVision (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm a beginner and I just bought the D5100 and I love it.  I don't think it matters if you are a beginner or not.  It all depends on what you want and need.


----------

